

Heavybit and Heroku Founder on YC's RFS for Dev Tools - jamesheroku
http://venturebeat.com/2014/10/13/heroku-founder-y-combinator-developer-tools-request-is-a-very-big-deal

======
zzen
Couldn't agree more.

